# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  What is happening to my moon coral

## lost

The prems are ok(noticed the kh is a little low) any ideas? I have noticed the the clowns are always round it at nigh .I wonder if it is that

----------


## Gary R

Could be that the clowns are thinking it will make a good home....mine are always in the frogspawn

----------


## lost

I dont know about them thinking it made a good home they certainly made a mess of it ,they have gone now so fingers crossed it will recover

----------


## Gary R

Where have they gone ?

----------


## lost

To the big ocean in the sky :lmao:  just kidding my son has had them back

----------

